# Need guidance on building drawer guides on my first real furniture piece...



## HickoryHill (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry for the pun…........not really! Ha!

Building my first real furniture piece (well designing it right now). The guides are throwing me as to which way I should go.

Here's a drawing for my first thought. Ideas? Mods

THANKS

Jim

?


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

That is a nice tradition design. The top supports should help with both the top as well as to support the drawers from tipping.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

That should work, but I personally, I would put the kickers over the lower guides. That way your drawer is rubbing on the complete side, and not just the center of the drawer back. I usually go the rabbeted side route for my drawers, to cut down on the amount of supporting structure, but it's a matter of preference.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I agree with Tim, as to the kicker placement. I also apply UHMW strips to my guides and kickers. Although, beeswax works as well, just not as long.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

You can get a guide that attaches to the back of the drawer that rides along the top support (kicker), that keeps the drawer centered.


----------



## Johnnn (Sep 21, 2012)

I also wouldn't use the centered kicker. The horizontal grain of the drawer back is bearing crosswise to the grain of the kicker, and will wear very quickly, especially since the pressure is concentrated on such a small area. You could make little yokes that attach to the drawer back and engage that kicker rail, and I'd suggest lining those with uhmw or gluing on little pads of some durable wood. That would take care of tipping and alignment in one shot, and if you screw them to the back of the drawer, you can adjust them. Or you could just put the kickers on both sides…


----------



## HickoryHill (Jan 18, 2007)

Anything like either of these options? I thought about running a center guide rail underneath for center on. Saw that somewhere.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm presently building a dresser for a grand daughter who is 6 years old and I want this to last a lifetime and I want it to be easy - child proof. I'm not good at drawing or using skethup so I'll try to explain. I'm installing a center guide rail placed on a web system for each drawer. The guide is like a mono rail and I purchased the drawer guides which will be secured dead center on the drawer backs. I'm also placing rails on the sides. Like I said - child proof - extra work and lumber, but it will last a life time or 2. The drawer sides first slide into position on plastic coasters secured in the bottom corners of each cavity and will slide on top the web. The webs are also my 3/4" drawer separators.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

this is 3/4" plywood with pocket hole's on the ends


----------

